# Preserving Cloth Saddles From 40s & 50s



## pedalpower17 (Sep 22, 2017)

Any recommendations for products to clean and preserve those cloth/?? saddles that were the standard on 40s and 50s balloon tires?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2017)

To clean: damp sponge, light touch.
To preserve: keep in the dark, don't use.


----------



## pedalpower17 (Sep 22, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> To clean: damp sponge, light touch.
> To preserve: keep in the dark, don't use.



Hi, Junkie.  I get your point, but do you know if products intended for leather have any benefit, or cause any damage, to whatever material that is that covers these saddles?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2017)

The material is a coated canvas (very different from leather) that was intended to be water resistant. Unfortunately I don't know of anything that will be of benefit.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 22, 2017)

http://www.trek7.com/

Something more fabric focused vs leather would be where I would start.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 22, 2017)

I think the material in question is named 'fabrikoid'. It was used extensively on old luggage. Perhaps check with someone who collects old luggage/suitcases.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2017)

keep under 80' and away from sun. It's cloth, so there's not much one can do...


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-to-treat-a-seat-with-an-oilcloth-cover.97206/#post-628817 This may make some cringe, but painting as suggested in the attached thread, did the trick on one of my crusty saddles. I'm hoping that it will help to preserve it some, since I knew it would deteriorate fast if I left it as is.


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2017)

Are you talking about old oil cloth seats??


----------

